# Burton custom vs Burton dominant



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

Custom is a solid board. I'm also new the sport and the forums, but after reading reviews on snowboards there must be a reason why the Burton custom is always almost on every top 10 rating.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Two very different boards. The Dominant looks like a Jib board and the Custom is a proper all mountain board. An '08 Custom was my first proper board and I still ride it now sometimes. Can you get a pic of the Custom you're looking at?


----------



## jhemond (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello Snowhound,

I sent you a visitor message whatever that is supposed to be. 

I am not sure what year it is, does that make much of a difference or not really to a beginner/intermediate?










Thanks for your help!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jhemond said:


> Hello Snowhound,
> 
> I sent you a visitor message whatever that is supposed to be.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what a visitor message is? I only really look at the forum via a mobile app so may not get them. That looks like the same year as mine - same graphic just different colours.


----------

